# Enum Fehler



## sol (15. Sep 2007)

Hi,

ich möchte diesen Code nutzen, allerdings kommt folgender Fehler:


> The type Enum is not generic; it cannot be parameterized with arguments
> <Audioscrobbler12Impl.ResponseType>


Und das in Line 1

Es handelt sich wohl um diesen Typ:

```
/** Response type */
	public enum ResponseType {
		BADAUTH, BADSESSION, BADTIME, BANNED, FAILED, OK
	}
```

Ich verstehe absolut nicht warum ??

Kann mir da jemand helfen ?


----------



## Tobias (15. Sep 2007)

Ich werde mir jetzt nicht das von dir verlinkte Projekt herunterladen und so, aber da hat jemand Scheiße gebaut. Allerdings nicht in der von dir geposteten Enum, sondern woanders. Guck dir die Fehlermeldung noch mal an, Da steht sicher irgendwo ein Dateiname und eine Zeile ... Das ist der interessante Codeteil.

mpG
Tobias


----------



## sol (15. Sep 2007)

Das ist ja grad die Sache der Fehler wird in der Ersten Zeile einer Datei angezeigt, da steht aber nur ein langer Kommentar und sonst nichts.


----------



## Tobias (15. Sep 2007)

Nimmste die Suchfunktion deines Editors und suchst nach "<ResponseType>".

mpG
Tobias


----------



## sol (15. Sep 2007)

Hm, ich jetzt alle Dateien in ein anderes Projekt kopiert, und die Packages umbenannt. Jetzt ist der Fehler weg...
Ich frage mich nur was könnte den Fehler ausgelöst haben ?


----------



## Tobias (15. Sep 2007)

Merkwürdig ...

mpG
Tobias


----------



## sol (15. Sep 2007)

Ja das hab ich zuerst gedacht, danach hat es meine Meinug zu Java wieder einmal bestätigt...


----------



## Tobias (15. Sep 2007)

Ich programmiere Java seit Jahren und hatte dieses Problem bisher nur, wenn jemand (meistens ich selbst) einen kapitalen Syntaxfehler in ein Projekt eingebaut hat. Der läßt sich nur durch Kopieren des Codes in ein anderes Projekt nicht beheben. Da kann Java also nichts für.

Was auf deinem Rechner abgeht, kann ich von hier aus natürlich nicht beurteilen, aber für mich sieht das irgendwie nicht gut aus ???:L.

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Olaf (25. Sep 2007)

sol hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ... allerdings kommt folgender Fehler:
> 
> ...



Schau mal mit 'java -version' nach welches Java JDK du verwendest.
Wenn es das gcj is, solltest du es mal auf das orignal Java JDK umstellen.
(In eclipse unter Einstellungen->Java->Installiertes JDK)

Das wars zumindest bei mir.
Schade eigentlich, dass das wirklich freie Java immer noch so seine Macken hat...


MfG,
Olaf


----------



## sol (25. Sep 2007)

Ich hab nur das original java


----------



## maki (25. Sep 2007)

sol,

welche Maven Version benutzt du?


----------



## sol (25. Sep 2007)

0.0.9


----------



## maki (25. Sep 2007)

Dir ist klar dass du zuerst Maven drüberlaufenlassen musst?


----------



## sol (25. Sep 2007)

Nein ich weiss noch nicht mal was dieses Maven macht


----------



## maki (25. Sep 2007)

Maven ist so was wie ein Build Tool, probier doch mal google 

Abgesehen daon hätte dir zumindest auffallen können, dass der build path nicht stimmt.

Naja, ich bin jedenfalls heilfroh das es nicht an Java lag.. *g*


----------



## sol (25. Sep 2007)

Man findet doch immer was anderes, jedenfalls hat C&P auch geklappt, auch wenn es nicht das übliche C&P war.


----------



## maki (25. Sep 2007)

"Wenn man nur einen Hammer hat, sieht jedes Problem wie ein Nagel aus"


----------



## viralburn (24. Okt 2007)

Sorry about writing in english ...
I had the same problem ... turned out that eclipse had a different java library under project->properties->java build path->libraries

it was using gcj as someone else mentioned


----------

